# help with the clutch squeeking!



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

my friend got a 92 SE-R. the problem is, the clutch is sooo hard, hardest clutch ive ever felt, and it squeeks like if it was rubbing something. kind of like if the clutch cable was glued onto the hose that drives the clable. do i explain myself? and it seems like the noise comes from the fire wall. anybody had this problem? any body have an idea of what it is, or what should we check 1st? thanx

nacho_nissan


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

nacho_nissan said:


> my friend got a 92 SE-R. the problem is, the clutch is sooo hard, hardest clutch ive ever felt, and it squeeks like if it was rubbing something. kind of like if the clutch cable was glued onto the hose that drives the clable. do i explain myself? and it seems like the noise comes from the fire wall. anybody had this problem? any body have an idea of what it is, or what should we check 1st? thanx
> 
> nacho_nissan


Clutch cable. They go bad after awhile and get very hard to push in. Cheap replacement. Spray some WD40 in there and let it run the length of the inside of the cable and see if that helps, if not get a new one.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

alright man, thanx


----------



## bigchu420 (Feb 24, 2004)

My car was doing the same thing. Did it for a long time, too. It doesn't do it any more because something broke. The pedal just went straight to the floor and this little bracket thing fell on my foot. Right now my car has been in the shop for about two hours. Just wainting to hear from the guys at the shop.

BTW- Ever notice how the guys at the shop always say they'll call and when you get tired of waiting and call them they sound aggrivated to hear from you but proceed to tell you what's wrong anyway. Why don't these guys call when they find out what's wrong instead of waiting for us to "aggrivate" them?


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

Maybe they don't call because they're trying to make you believe they're spending all the meanwhile working on your car. And they're pissed when you call because it minimizes the amount of time they can now exagerate! - Just kidding for the mechanics reading this.

It does seem to be the case though sometimes.


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

Kindfiend said:


> Clutch cable. They go bad after awhile and get very hard to push in. Cheap replacement. Spray some WD40 in there and let it run the length of the inside of the cable and see if that helps, if not get a new one.


Which end do you spray the WD40 in? My '97 200SX SE has the same symptoms...it's not hard to press the pedal though, just squeaky. 

Also, do you have to remove the cable to spray the lubricant in? 

Thanks!


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

plat619se said:


> Which end do you spray the WD40 in? My '97 200SX SE has the same symptoms...it's not hard to press the pedal though, just squeaky.
> 
> Also, do you have to remove the cable to spray the lubricant in?
> 
> Thanks!


Remove one end. I just remove it where it attaches to the transmission, hold it up, and let the oil flow down the inside. I put some newspaper underneath the clutch pedal just in case it started to drip out the other end. 

If your pedal is squeaking when you depress the clutch, then its likely where the cable hooks into the pedal. Unhook the cable from the pedal after you loosen it off the transmission (you don't need to remove it) and grease the area where it hooks. That will definately help with the squeak.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

I just did this with my truck's throttle cable, I used 3n1 penetrating oil, I disconected the cable at the throttle and let the oil seep in the houseing(sp), also I un hooked the cable at the pedal and did the same thing, tilt the cable up as far as it will go. After about 10 min I pushed/ pulled the cable stop to stop. and the snag was gone. 

Just my .02

If you have the time go to a bike shop and get a tube of Jonny Snot. This ISH works wonders. Just wear gloves when you use it!


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

Kindfiend said:


> Remove one end. I just remove it where it attaches to the transmission, hold it up, and let the oil flow down the inside. I put some newspaper underneath the clutch pedal just in case it started to drip out the other end.
> 
> If your pedal is squeaking when you depress the clutch, then its likely where the cable hooks into the pedal. Unhook the cable from the pedal after you loosen it off the transmission (you don't need to remove it) and grease the area where it hooks. That will definately help with the squeak.


Yeah, I unhooked the clutch cable from the release lever near the clutch housing. There is a small amount of space between the cable and the jacket. I used the little straw that comes with the WD-40 and aimed it right in there but most of it just dribbles out. I moved the cable up and down in the jacket to maybe coax the lube in there but it still squeaks some. At least I know it is not too hard to get the cable off now. Except for the fact there are only about 4 inches to work in with the thumbwheel on the tensioner.  Kind of lame. Not quite sure how much work will be involved with getting the cable unhooked from the pedal itself! Will have to search that. 

Thanks you all.


----------



## green94 (Mar 30, 2005)

Lube might help, but replace the clutch cable before it breaks and you have to drive it to the shop without a clutch. Mine was tight for a while.... Drove it home from NYC without a clutch. Didn't stop for 45 miles.


----------



## Tig Ol' Bitties (Mar 31, 2005)

i gots to change mine cuz it real squeaky :hal:


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

plat619se said:


> Yeah, I unhooked the clutch cable from the release lever near the clutch housing. There is a small amount of space between the cable and the jacket. I used the little straw that comes with the WD-40 and aimed it right in there but most of it just dribbles out. I moved the cable up and down in the jacket to maybe coax the lube in there but it still squeaks some. At least I know it is not too hard to get the cable off now. Except for the fact there are only about 4 inches to work in with the thumbwheel on the tensioner.  Kind of lame. Not quite sure how much work will be involved with getting the cable unhooked from the pedal itself! Will have to search that.
> 
> Thanks you all.


I used a lot of wd40 on the cable, enough where I was satisfied that it went to the other end. The cable is easy to remove from the pedal side, loosen it with the thumbwheel, back it off the bracket, and pull on it from the pedal side (half my body was out of the car when I was doing this). Once you have some slack, it's easy to unhook it from the pedal. Getting the new cable in is a royal PITA. Not much space to work with by the firewall with the brake lines and stuff.

Like Green94 said, this is not a fix, just a way to tell if the cable is going bad. You don't want it to break, trust me. Not to mention, it's a relatively cheap part.


----------



## green94 (Mar 30, 2005)

I forgot to mention that part too. The part is a lot cheaper than the tow. I think it was around $100 for parts and labor.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

I doubt a new clutch cable will help. I have a new clutch cable (put on 3 weks ago) and mine does the same thing. I swapped trannys and clutches last year and it immediately did this. It is a problem with the clutch cable somewhere or the clutch fork. My shin is in pain every time I drive.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

Pretty White said:


> I doubt a new clutch cable will help. I have a new clutch cable (put on 3 weks ago) and mine does the same thing. I swapped trannys and clutches last year and it immediately did this. It is a problem with the clutch cable somewhere or the clutch fork. My shin is in pain every time I drive.


Sounds like you got the cable binding somewhere. You sound like you are on the right track. Seems like every time I have put a new clutch in any of my cars, the pedal became much easier to push in. Possibly related to the pressure plate, but I'm not sure.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

yeah i know the feeling of a broke clutch cable i was getting on the interstate in my b12 (yes i know this is a b13 section but cable is a cable) and i shifted into 4th and noticed traffic was moving quickly so i went to drop it back in third and i heard POP and clutch went the floor and i thought i blown somethin up but its simple to install the hard part is on the pedal cuz there no room to work

Don


----------

